

Julian Assange: Haskeller - jewbacca
http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell/2001-January/006410.html

======
jewbacca
The title of this submission overstates his involvement somewhat. It looks
like he posted to the Haskell mailing list a handful of times in early 2001,
and his first apparent post does not prime any assumption he was a devoted
enthusiast:

    
    
      This is why all non S-exp like lanaguage are doomed to progressive
      syntactic cancer as the useful parts of operator name space and syntax
      space become progressively polluted and mutated by one fad after
      another.
    

In any case, it's pretty cool to see a major public figure of significant
worldwide importance making an insightful point about syntax space pollution.

<http://www.google.ca/search?q=assange+site%3Ahaskell.org>

